# De-barking procedure, did you read about it?



## Loulou (Apr 9, 2010)

Coincidentally I read in a magazine today that it is being banned in certain areas in America? Or at least there are plans to ban the procedure. I don't actually know where it is legal!
I think it's awful, imagine having your vocal cords cut out and suddenly not being able to talk. Terrible.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't even think this procedure is taught in Veterinary School anymore because it is a surgery of convenience. 

I hate the idea of the surgery. If proper precautions aren't taken, scar tissue can form and can cause a multitude of eating/drinking problems leading to death.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It's not allowed in some countries at all, and I have to agree. You can train your dog not to bark, it does take some work and effort. If you don't want all that work, don't get a barking breed. Or use a barking collar, which does the training for you.

Same goes for declawing of cats, if you cut their nails every other week even, they end up with nothing to scratch people or furniture with. Our cat is pretty good, she does claw at the carpet on the stairs here and there but mostly will go to the post for it. She will scratch the kids, but then again they're usually pestering her and she does warn them first. I would hate to have a declawed cat and have the kids think it's fine to pester, then go elsewhere and get shredded (and poor declawed cat...).

Lana


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We saw (heard?) several collies at the dog show last summer who had been debarked. Made my DH FURIOUS..... it was nauseating to hear those pathetic raspy sounds.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think if the dog is being forced to be "de-barked" the person should be as well.

I don't understand some people - this just makes my stomach turn.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ironic though, the sheltie and collie breeders tend to be more 'for' debarking as they get a lot of dogs returned for barking or turned into shelters.... mind you I once had to correct some people who were looking at a sheltie as a rescue, the woman actually told them that shelties were NOT barkers, did NOT need much grooming and were low key, calm dogs (she more or less asked them what they were looking for in a dog and said she had exactly that in a sheltie.... I approached them later in the afternoon at the show and filled them in before the ended up returning a dog...some people!).

Lana


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

IMHO it's sick, cruel and disgusting.
Someone actually brought that up as a possible last resort when we were having problems with Gunner's anxiety barking and I almost went through the roof. Never in a million years would I do that to my dog.

Newsflash: dogs bark. Some more than others. If someone isn't prepared to deal with it, or isn't willing to put the time and effort into training if a problem comes up, well then they probably should get a cat.

This just makes me sick.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

It doesn't get taught here at Ohio State Veterinary School. It makes my stomach turn to even think about it.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> We saw (heard?) several collies at the dog show last summer who had been debarked. Made my DH FURIOUS..... it was nauseating to hear those pathetic raspy sounds.


Yes, exactly... it is such a creepy noise! It is SO sad to hear. There was a lady with a little dog who used to walk by my elementary school whose dog was "de-barked" (I seem to think she said it was for "medical" reasons, though I have no idea whether that was true)... that was well over 15 years ago and I STILL remember those "*pathetic raspy sounds*"  I think that dog tried even harder to bark because of it!! :uhoh: :no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They seem to do this with Shelties. I could never do it, but I'd adopt a debarked dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was in San Diego, the folks across the street had to have their Shelties debarked. Their next door neighbor complained so much the police had animal control involved and were threatening to take the dogs away.

Which I don't think would have been legal. I don't think you can really do anything about noise as long as it doesn't happen after 10pm, or before 6am.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

In against it as a matter of convenience, but I might consider it if it meant the dog would not lose his life -- assuming the owners had done due dilligence in trying to modify and manage the behavior other ways.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of these Shelties was debarked and you can still hear it. I don't think I would bother. I had a Cocker Spaniel that barked her head off, but she was the greatest watch dog!

These dogs are rescues...


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember when I was in third grade my dad and stepmom had her Cocker Spaniel debarked. Even at that age, I hated the thought of it. What sweet justice that after the dog healed, there was a constant gurgling sound of flem whenever he breathed (meaning, all the time). Very unfortunate for the dog overall, but I was so pleased that the flemmy breathing bothered them more than the barking! That'll teach ya!

Luckily, I got to spend the majority of the time at my mom's house. :bowl:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Mini-Lassie got pipes 



Kimm said:


> One of these Shelties was debarked and you can still hear it. I don't think I would bother. I had a Cocker Spaniel that barked her head off, but she was the greatest watch dog!
> 
> These dogs are rescues...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.naiaonline.org/body/articles/archives/debark_qna.htm

Debarking Myths and Facts


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Position statement from the parent organization of our breed, the Golden Retriever Club of America (well, for those of us who reside in the United States of America--I realize we are an international group, so your country's kennel clubs/parent clubs may have different or similar position statements).

http://www.grca.org/thegrca/debark.html


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I just wouldn't feel right about doing it, but as I said, I'd have no issue adopting an already debarked dog.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

My foster failure, Buddy, came to me de-barked. This is a dog who rarely makes a sound (other than grunting and groaning - he's ten or eleven). It took me quite a while to figure it out because he's not a frequent barker and I doubt he ever was. 

The sound he makes is a croaky whine. At full volume I can't hear him in the next room if the door is closed. When he needs to go out I can't hear him unless I'm in the same room. It just breaks my heart to hear him trying to get someone's attention and he doesn't have the "pipes". My main prayer is to choose to believe it was done by a vet. The millers do it vastly more crudely and without an anesthetic!

But why de-bark a golden? They just plain aren't that vocal unless you count a few minutes of extreme excitement occasionally.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

A friend of mine rescued a sheltie who had been debarked. It makes a horrible sound...
I agree, it is one of those procedures that are based on human "needs" rather than the needs of the animals (tail docking, ears, declawing). Some of these were once based on need for hunting etc, but for most breeds who are now pets they are for appearance only. However, just try to find a spaniel with a tail! (and they have gorgeous, golden type tails!!) Thankfully, many vets are beginning to deny doing unnecessary procedures like these. Unfortunately, people less qualified are beginning to attempt them on their own.


----------

